# Please Help With This Watch



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello guys.

I purchased this omega online a few days ago and am curious if it authentic or not as i only have a week to return.

It would be great if i can get some expert vintage collector's opinions.

Please help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Looks reasonable to me - but then what do I know - I think, therefore I might be! :lol:

Seriously, if you have a week to return, it's not too likely to be dodgy in any way - otherwise the seller would have it in and out like a yo.yo :yes:

Maybe someone with more knowledge of Omeggies will come along and offer more advice? :yes:

Looks very very clean from here, you could pop it in a jiffy bag and send it here for a closer permanent loan inspection if you like? :to_become_senile:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Why dont you just take it to an Omega AD and he will let you know in seconds if theres anything wrong with it,He may charge for this though


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

What are the numbers inside the caseback? (and also on the movement if possible)


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and the direction guys!

The case number is: 166.067

The movement number is :33067568

So grateful you guys are so generous to help out a newbie vintage collector like me. :cray:

i really really really appreciate that.


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

sonyman said:


> Why dont you just take it to an Omega AD and he will let you know in seconds if theres anything wrong with it,He may charge for this though


How much would that usually cost?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

ngdesign said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > Why dont you just take it to an Omega AD and he will let you know in seconds if theres anything wrong with it,He may charge for this though
> ...


It varies some will do it for free others can charge up to Â£25 but they will give you signed certificate verifying its authentic which is a good thing to have for insurance etc


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

sonyman said:


> ngdesign said:
> 
> 
> > sonyman said:
> ...


Great! :thumbsup:

Thanks a lot sonyman! Hopefully Watches of Switzerland or D.M. Robinson will do a certificate.

Omega Boutique is a little too far from where i live.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Found these pics of a steel example on a Japanese website.



















This one dates from 1970 and has a calibre 565 movement. They were asking Â£444 for it but I've no idea how old the ad is.

Your example dates from 1971, it looks authentic enough from what I can see in your pics. Bear in mind that gold capped / plated watches aren't as desirable as steel mainly because they're extremely difficult to repair if the case has any plating issues.

Hope this helps and good luck.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. If you decide to keep it please replace that horrible strap :yes:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Sounds like this one, but with CD instead of ST (meaning 14k gold cap instead of steel)

and it ties in with Gary's date for it. 420 Swiss francs when new.

Reference

ST 166.0067

International collection

1969 - 1973

Movement

Type: Automatic (mechanical)

Caliber number: 565

Created in 1965

24 jewels

Central sweep-second hand

Functions

Date

Case

Stainless steel

Dimensions: Ã˜35,6 mm

Case back

Screw-in

Full metal

Dial

Metal, with "index" hour markers and luminous "stick" hands

Crystal

Armoured glass

Bracelet

Leather

Water resistance

60 meters


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Found these pics of a steel example on a Japanese website.
> 
> This one dates from 1970 and has a calibre 565 movement. They were asking Â£444 for it but I've no idea how old the ad is.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary!

If everything checks out correct, i will keep the watch (looks like it's pretty much a authentic thanks for you guys's help)

Yes, i had the same thing in mind, the strap truly looks horrible hone1: haha



Robert said:


> Sounds like this one, but with CD instead of ST (meaning 14k gold cap instead of steel)
> 
> and it ties in with Gary's date for it. 420 Swiss francs when new.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, thanks Robert!

How did you find all this information, You work for Omega? :blink:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

ngdesign said:


> Oh wow, thanks Robert!
> 
> How did you find all this information, You work for Omega? :blink:


Nah, just registered on their website - customer service then vintage watches


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert said:


> ngdesign said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow, thanks Robert!
> ...


 :lookaround:

Thats a pretty cool function, thanks


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

The watch arrived this afternoon. Actually it's more beautiful than on the pictures, also came with a international guarantee book (card) from 1974?

(The book does smells legit too, i don't know anything about faking books, but i guess no one really bother faking the old book smell right?)

Even the strap's colour looks ok, it's a navy blue and not dark baby blue like it's on the picture (bad flash and photo quality).

I am going to snap some pictures tonite and show you all.

Still going to take it to have it inspected for my peace of mind tho.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Does that mean you're not taking up my generous offer? :derisive:









Oh well, have a nice Chrissie with it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

mel said:


> Does that mean you're not taking up my generous offer? :derisive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thank you Mel.

I just want to wear it as soon as possible. The more i look at it the more it's better looking.

Going to take it for a check tomorrow.


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

Just dropped by the Omega Vintage store today, Â£50 verification with certificate .


----------



## ngdesign (Nov 5, 2009)

It's back from Omega store! 

Got a verification and a official Omega insurance valuation certificate.

Changed the straps too, now it looks like a million bucks










gonna take it out for a spin tomorrow. :friends:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks very nice


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorted! Good Result then! :yes:

Offer stands anytime! :lol: Looked the part to me from the start


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great, well done and enjoy it, I know I would :yes:

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. Mel leave the lad alone, haven't you got some jokes to post


----------

